# Painting WOW saucer



## spawndude (Nov 28, 2007)

To those that are buying the War of the War saucers are you going to use metallic paint or metal foil?


What colors? The pictures appear to show a copper/gold color.


----------



## Kitzillastein58 (Jan 27, 2009)

On the old Lunar Models "war machines" they call for a color called Rose Gold on the saucer parts, and a copper color on the cobra part. I usually try to go to the source for my painting inspirations, in this case, the movie, or production stills from it, and try to make it as close to the "real" thing as possible. I don't know where to find rose gold as I usually try to mix my own colors, but if I come up with anything that might help I will certainly post it here. Maybe some of the other fellas will have some good suggestions. Personally, I can use all the help I can get. :freak:

Mike :wave:


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

The original models built for the movie, were made of copper. I have some war machine models, and I will be using copper metallic paint.

A great site for plans, behind the scenes of the war machines, go to http://www.waroftheworldsmovies.info/AlienMachine.html


----------



## razorwyre1 (Jan 28, 2004)

i plan to use metallic paint rather than foil or alclad or anything too reflective. 

thanks for the link.. great source!


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

I read once that copper was chosen for the color to go along with Mars being a red colored planet. The chrome look on the Pegasus pre built is too bright. I will use Tamiya copper. They make a couple of shades I can air brush.


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

check your auto parts stores. there is a very good copper metal flake touch up spray can that I used on my MWM. 

I agree that it shouldn't look like a brand new penny (i.e. too shiny)


----------



## Dave P (Jan 5, 2005)

Testors copper has a nice color and scale sheen to it. Either airbrush or rattle can. Just take it slow. A little pastel is good for battle effects.


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

In the movie, the ships have a shine. You can see the lights reflect back.


----------



## MartinHatfield (Apr 11, 2004)

Dave P., is that actually the Pegasus kit? I just saw it at my LHS an hour ago. You work fast my friend. How did you do the probe lying on the tank below?


----------



## Krel (Jun 7, 2000)

Could rose gold be similar to a color known as antique gold? I have seen Marine Pilots with flight wings in that color and has a reddish copper-like color, very nice looking.

David.


----------



## Dave P (Jan 5, 2005)

MartinHatfield said:


> Dave P., is that actually the Pegasus kit? I just saw it at my LHS an hour ago. You work fast my friend. How did you do the probe lying on the tank below?


No. Sorry, I should have ID'd it. It's the old, larger Lunar kit. The probe head is a resin piece that came with the kit. The cable is a bit of necklace chain.


----------



## Marko (Jul 11, 2002)

I agree with razor, great site!! Never saw those pics. Thanks!!


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

I have to agree with Dave P, I used regular Testors copper on my MWM and it came out great. 

Again, Dave, I enjoyed your article.


----------



## Dr. Brad (Oct 5, 1999)

Dave P said:


> Testors copper has a nice color and scale sheen to it. Either airbrush or rattle can. Just take it slow. A little pastel is good for battle effects.


That looks great. Lovely diorama. I hate to ask, but how did you do that tree?


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

Dave,

VERY, VERY, VERY nice dio.


----------



## starmanmm (Mar 19, 2000)

I agree!


----------



## Dave P (Jan 5, 2005)

Thanks guys! The tree trunk is organic and came from www.petitepinesnorthern.com. $15.95 gets a starter set with enough trunks to do 10-12 trees in various sizes. The leaves are a foliage mat, which is essentially fine shredded foam on a steel wool-like backing. You pull it apart, drape it over the tree and fix with hair spray.


----------



## Dr. Brad (Oct 5, 1999)

Thanks for the link, Dave! Really appreciate it!


----------



## Duck Fink (May 2, 2005)

Kitzillastein58 said:


> On the old Lunar Models "war machines" they call for a color called Rose Gold on the saucer parts, and a copper color on the cobra part. I usually try to go to the source for my painting inspirations, in this case, the movie, or production stills from it, and try to make it as close to the "real" thing as possible. I don't know where to find rose gold as I usually try to mix my own colors, but if I come up with anything that might help I will certainly post it here. Maybe some of the other fellas will have some good suggestions. Personally, I can use all the help I can get. :freak:
> 
> Mike :wave:


Welcome to the boards, Mike.....it is good to see you over here!:wave:

Say has anyone used that stuff that you can get at A.C. Moore that is a very fine metallic like powder that (I believe) can be brushed on or rubbed on then sealed in place? It comes in several colors, a rose/copperish color being the common thread here. I apologize for not knowing the name of the stuff. It seems that it might be cool for a project like this.


----------



## Kitzillastein58 (Jan 27, 2009)

Thanks Scott, it's great to finally be here!:woohoo:

I'm still waiting to get my War Machine, and I haven't really experimented with any colors yet, but I was thinking that maybe some gold with copper added a drop at a time till it looks right might work ok with an airbrush. It will still have most of the copper like tone to it, in a lighter shade though, but it won't have that new penny look to it like the built ups from Pegasus have. Still, that Testors copper looks pretty good too. Doggone it!! Now I'm confused! :freak:
Oh well, back to the drawing board! :thumbsup:

Mike :wave:


----------



## MightyMax (Jan 21, 2000)

Dave P said:


> Thanks guys! The tree trunk is organic and came from www.petitepinesnorthern.com. $15.95 gets a starter set with enough trunks to do 10-12 trees in various sizes. The leaves are a foliage mat, which is essentially fine shredded foam on a steel wool-like backing. You pull it apart, drape it over the tree and fix with hair spray.


 
Hi Dave,

I saw your dio featured in either Kitbuilders or Amazing figure modeler (I forget which) and it was amazing. I have a SFMA and Wilco War Machine and my plan was to do a wrecked farmhouse dio. After seeing yours though I have been picking up armor peices here and there. When the day comes I am gonna have to decide how I want to do it. Now I must go out and buy the new Pegasus kit to add to the que...

Cheers,
Max Bryant


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

A Blu-ray disc release of the original film would have been greatly appreciated about now.


----------



## Dave P (Jan 5, 2005)

Thanks Max! (It was AFM.) I think the farmhouse is a great idea. There's got to be some good model railroad stuff out there that would give it a great start. Armor is good too. There's enough 1/48 kits and accessories out there to go with the larger Pegasus kit that the sky's the limit. I just built the smaller 1/144 dio for a review in the next issue and it's a pretty nice little kit. The tanks are well done and there's enough room on the base to add your own creativity to it. Love to see what you come up with.


----------



## Dave P (Jan 5, 2005)

Duck Fink said:


> Say has anyone used that stuff that you can get at A.C. Moore that is a very fine metallic like powder that (I believe) can be brushed on or rubbed on then sealed in place? It comes in several colors, a rose/copperish color being the common thread here. I apologize for not knowing the name of the stuff. It seems that it might be cool for a project like this.


Jacquard Pearl-Ex, but I don't think you're supposed to brush them on. You mix it with clear and spray it over a base color. I've seen it used on car kits to good effect. Looks like it would be worth a try.

http://www.dickblick.com/products/jacquard-pearl-ex-pigments/


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

I just picked my kit up today and I must say....WOW! the kit is virtually seamless and was built for easy lighting in mind for sure...I like it!

Don't forget this site! 3 whole pages on the Martian War Machine.

http://www.cloudster.com/sets&vehicles/WarOfTheWorlds/MartianWarMachineTop.htm


----------



## g_xii (Mar 20, 2002)

Dave P said:


> Testors copper has a nice color and scale sheen to it. Either airbrush or rattle can. Just take it slow. A little pastel is good for battle effects.


OMG, what a SWEET buildup! I have a friend, and about all he does is military buildups -- I sent your pics off to him -- I've always wanted to see him do something like this (he's like TEN TIMES the modeler I am!). And that War Machine sure sells for a decent price!

Fantastic job!

--Henry


----------



## g_xii (Mar 20, 2002)

Duck Fink said:


> Welcome to the boards, Mike.....it is good to see you over here!:wave:
> 
> Say has anyone used that stuff that you can get at A.C. Moore that is a very fine metallic like powder that (I believe) can be brushed on or rubbed on then sealed in place? It comes in several colors, a rose/copperish color being the common thread here. I apologize for not knowing the name of the stuff. It seems that it might be cool for a project like this.


Hi DF:

I never used that stuff -- but they do sell the stuff below in a rattle can. I used two different shade of it on a J2 and lauch pad, and it came out looking really great -- photos don't do it justice! Both products made by Rustoleum.

--Henry


----------



## beck (Oct 22, 2003)

just got my kits in the other day and am very impressed . the detail on the little tanks is incredible . 
i'm thinking of using testors rattle can copper with a shot of clear over that ( probably be a good idea to test it out on some sprue 1st and see how it turns out ) 
ya know i've watched this movie probably 50 + times over the years and never get tired of it . 
Kudos to Pegasus for coming out with this much needed addition to the styrene world !! 
hb


----------



## MightyMax (Jan 21, 2000)

Dave P said:


> Jacquard Pearl-Ex, but I don't think you're supposed to brush them on. You mix it with clear and spray it over a base color. I've seen it used on car kits to good effect. Looks like it would be worth a try.
> 
> http://www.dickblick.com/products/jacquard-pearl-ex-pigments/


Hey Guys,
Well I ordered my Pegasus WOW War machine.


Dave, I never thought of Pearl X. I have purchased all their colors at Hobby Lobby and was waiting for something to try them out on. There is a tutorial of sorts over on the clubhouse. I forget who is doing it but he mixed his with Future. Any favorite clear gloss should work but I would definitely test it out on a piece of scrap first. I was gonna experiment using Pearl X as a polishing powder so I may use the Testors Copper then try to use Pearl X as a polish. I dont know if it will work and I am sure it would need to be sealed after. I did an experiment once with Floquil Old Silver polished with SNJ polishing powder. It looked amazing. Then I sealed it with glosscote and it reverted from a nice polished aluminum look to a dull anodized aluminum. Just food for thought.

Cheers,
Max


----------



## MightyMax (Jan 21, 2000)

beck said:


> ya know i've watched this movie probably 50 + times over the years and never get tired of it .
> Kudos to Pegasus for coming out with this much needed addition to the styrene world !!
> hb


 
Hey Beck, 
I would say that up until Alien/Aliens was releases WoW was always my favorite Sci-Fi. I love that movie and I think in this day of good/bad CGI, the SPFX still hold up phenominally well! Stll in my top 5 picks!
When I was a kid my Grandma had a 68 Plymouth Fury. I swear to god when the engine was started the noise it made was just so close to the Heat Ray of the War Machine!

I think I need to pop in the DVD this weekend!

Cheers,
Max


----------



## AJ-1701 (May 10, 2008)

djnick66 said:


> I read once that copper was chosen for the color to go along with Mars being a red colored planet. The chrome look on the Pegasus pre built is too bright. I will use Tamiya copper. They make a couple of shades I can air brush.


I also used the Tamiya copper thru the airbrush for my wilco model it came out a nice even texture and sheen.:thumbsup: There is something alien about the full copper look.
http://i244.photobucket.com/albums/gg27/AJ-1701/Picture521.jpg

I'm not sure where they got the idea for a chrome finish  

Cheers,

Alec :wave:


----------



## beck (Oct 22, 2003)

hey Max , i totally agree on the SPFX in WotW . the scene where the machines first come out of the pit is still chilling . 
amazing what they did in that movie with no CGI .
hb


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

MightyMax said:


> When I was a kid my Grandma had a 68 Plymouth Fury. I swear to god when the engine was started the noise it made was just so close to the Heat Ray of the War Machine!
> Max


 
That was a fan belt. I had a '69 Plymoth Fury, and it made the same "everybody run for cover" noise. :wave:


----------

